# Label template to send to the label company?



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

How to label companies accept the designs? What format? Is there a template that I can follow to make sure the dimensions are correct? If not, what dimensions do the label designs have to be? I've searched the forums but couldn't find an answer for my question. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

What kind of label are you talking about? Avery labels that come on sheets – or labels that come on rolls? The label companies should provide the specs, but if they are Avery labels you can download templates from Avery's website.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It will depend on the label company involved. When I submitted mine I _think_ it was something pretty low end (like a gif or a tiff), but it _might_ have been pdf. Just ask them what they want though, and submit it to their specs.


----------



## SeanLabel.com (7 mo ago)

Most of the type a jpeg of the image is fine, and the label manufacturer will work with you to find the right font and size.


----------

